#ubuntu-s390x 2016-04-20
<jfh> good morning!
#ubuntu-s390x 2016-04-21
<xnox> hws, wait for a release announcement.
<xnox> hws, as per #ubuntu-release-party instructions =)
<xnox> it's out
<jfh> @xnox: juhu !
#ubuntu-s390x 2016-04-22
<AlexKim> Hello, has anyone tried to install Ubuntu on zKVM?
<slangasek> AlexKim: there are cloud images that are supported for booting in place under KVM: https://cloud-images.ubuntu.com/releases/xenial/release/
<AlexKim> slangasek: thanks. I have image downloaded but having trouble moving forward installing on zKVM....when selected 'Abort Installation' it keeps rebooting to installer.
<AlexKim> slangasek: Is cloud image different from regular iso image?
#ubuntu-s390x 2018-04-21
<R7MQ3Fzsin> https://www.youtube.com/user/l0de/live IS POPPIN HOT RIGHT NOW STILL GOING!! CALL 315-505-4666. IRC.EFNET.ORG #lrh
<R7MQ3Fzsin> jfh cpaelzer mwhudson MaStr-- dragan-s elmo slashd intheclouddan ejat slangasek smb Loopeth|aka|kip pppingme xnox Bercik ubuntulo13 cjwatson tinoco ubottu kwmonroe brookswarner moon127 wgrant
